# Powermatic Model 87 ...



## kciRsnurB (Feb 4, 2009)

'Newbie' here looking to tap into the years of experience available out there ...
I have the chance to 'inherit' a Powermatic 87 band saw. The tag on the machine lists it as a metal band saw. I'm looking to do primarily wood cutting with it (resawing). I realize the machine has the capability for variable speeds and that wood cutting is done at a much higher speed (3k RPMs) then when cutting thicker metals (300 RPM ... does that sound about right?).
Any reason why I should, or should not consider acquiring this machine for primarily wood shop use, along with the occasional metal cutting job?
All pros/cons from people who have had experience with this machine would be most appreciated.
Thanks in advance!
Rick.


----------

